# Photo's of my mantids ( A lot )



## Pelle

Hi,

Here are some photo's of the mantids I keep/kept ( hopefully not to much  )

_Idolomantis diabolica_

















_Oxyopsis gracilis_ adult female






Adult male






Half male






_Sibylla pretiosa_ couple






_Deroplatys desiccata_ adult male






_Deroplatys lobata_ adult female


----------



## Pelle

_Chloroharpax modesta_ adult female






Couple






Female with spermatophore






_Popa spurca_ adult female






Adult male






_Ambivia undata_ adult female






_Mantis religiosa_ adult female I found in Italy






_Oxypilus distinctus_






_Odontomantis planiceps_ adult male


----------



## Pelle

_Acromantis formosana_











Subadult female






Adult male






Adult female











Hidden






_Pseudoharpax virescens_ adult female






Couple






Few oothecae


----------



## Pelle

_Hymenopus coronatus_ female





















Male






Couple











L1






L2






L2


----------



## Pelle

_Hierodula sp._






Adult female with ootheca






Hatching
















Nymphs






The first day about 200+ nymphs came out






The second day again 200+ nymphs came out the same ootheca :blink:


----------



## Pelle

_Creobroter pictipennis_ adult female






Adult male






_Pseudovates arizonae _ L1






L2






L3






L4











_Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_ adult female






Adult male


----------



## Pelle

_Pseudocreobotra ocellata_ subadult female






Subadult males






Female pumping up wings






Adult female





















Adult male






Mating











And finally I'm done


----------



## macro junkie

can u post just 1 more..lol.. :lol: 

hey u have some great shots there.nice work..


----------



## Gurd

Some great pics there mate B)


----------



## britchris

stunning photos ty for sharing,and my wife says ty too lol

chris


----------



## OGIGA

Pelle said:


> Few oothecae


Oh my goodness, that's amazing!!!! Now i know what to look forward to.  By the way, you take some really good pictures!


----------



## Pelle

Thanks!  

Pseudoharpax are like a plague


----------



## Pelle

± 100 nymphs is a much better hatch B)


----------



## mrblue

really nice (and informative) photos, don't know why i hadn't come across this thread before.

ps - congratulations on the big hatch!


----------



## mkman

PELLE, AMAZING COLLECTION. Wow wow wow! Keep up the goodwork


----------



## Pelle

Thanks!  

Here's a video of a male drumming on the female

Click


----------



## matt020593

Wow, amazing photos, I love the L1 Orchid ones.


----------



## MantidLord

Those are some real awesome pictures. You're good, and your collection is excellent. Congratulations on all of those sp.!


----------



## Pelle

Thank you

Some more pics


----------



## MantidLord

What's the sp. on the last pic? The orchid looks cute.


----------



## Pelle

MantidLord said:


> What's the sp. on the last pic? The orchid looks cute.


_Hierodula sp._


----------



## Birdfly

Stunning, brilliant work


----------



## Pelle

Thanks

Some more Hymenopus

Female







Male(s)


----------



## MantidLord

I love those orchids. Awesome pics.


----------



## Pelle

Few pics taken today











Female _Pseudovates arizonae_











Portret






Subadult male











Close-up wingbuds






Portret


----------



## idolomantis

lovely pics


----------



## OGIGA

Lovely orchids. I really want some myself.


----------



## Pelle

Thanks, bummer you're located in the US..

Yesterday the ooths I had from Gurd hatched thanks again!

The hatched ootheca






First instar nymph(s)


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

Wow, even the 1st instars have spines :blink: .You have so many beautiful mantids. :lol:


----------



## Pelle

Few more


----------



## Gurd

Nice shots mate, they darken off quite a bit as the harden don't they.


----------



## bugzilla

Stunning collection :wub: 

I can't wait to get back from holiday to get more species, it's difficult to control myself though when is see pictures like these.


----------



## Pelle

Thanks!











Subadult











1st instar






2nd instar






They grow a lot after 1 shed


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

:blink: :blink: so much size difference in just a shed!! :blink: :blink:


----------



## Pelle

A photoshop pic


----------



## idolomantis

cool, alawys good to see the shed has gone well.


----------



## harryallard

this has made me realise how cool violins are

they used to creep me out

your orchids amazing

i want one one day

:lol:


----------



## Meiji

Those beautiful photos are a monument to your successful efforts. Kudos!


----------



## Pelle

Thank you

_Gongylus gongylodes_

2nd instar






3rd &lt; &gt;2nd instar






3rd instar






Eating a fly






_Pseudovates arizonae_

Adult female


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

Beautiful mantids!


----------



## collinchang635

Really cool mantids!  Never seen so many nymphs in my life. What are you going to do with the rest of the nymphs? BTW how long does it take for you to feed all your mantids?


----------



## Pelle

Do you mean the _Hierodula sp._ ? That was a while ago, so there all gone by now..



I Like Mantis said:


> BTW how long does it take for you to feed all your mantids?


About 1 hour every 2 days


----------



## Pelle

Few new pics

_Gongylus gongylodes_

4th instar












5th instar


----------



## Pelle

_Pseudovates arizonae_ adult male


























_Hymenopus coronatus_


----------



## idolomantis

cool, your hymenopus still has pink.. i,ve only seen complete white females yet.


----------



## Pelle

Yeah, she is very pink






compared with her sister






Pseudovates are less communal then I thought


----------



## idolomantis

Wow that looks like a ubild it with superglue tjingy you also have with airplanes..


----------



## Pelle

I finally finished my _Gongylus gongylodes_ enclosure ( It used to be a chameleon enclosure )

Empty






Twigs etc.






With the nymphs


----------



## Gurd

I really like the Gongy house mate, I bet they are as happy as a pig in mud in there.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest

Wow that is nuts! I like what you did to it. Looks so natural. and to see that as part of your room or whatever, that must be pleasing to look at after everything. I'm just saying screw work rite now, ( i dont need to bill the client right now, he's getting the bill today anyways) JK! haha, nice job and back to work for me!

-Victor


----------



## Kruszakus

I use the same types of twigs in my enclosures! But unfortunately for the reasons I explained to you, I cannot use twigs with leaves - bummer.


----------



## idolomantis

the last is like: how much gongies can you find


----------



## Pelle

Thanks

They do look happy :lol: 



idolomantis said:


> the last is like: how much gongies can you find


So how many can you find ?


----------



## idolomantis

Pelle said:


> ThanksThey do look happy :lol:
> 
> So how many can you find ?


just 5..


----------



## Pelle

There are 6


----------



## collinchang635

Everything looks great! :lol: BTW how many mantids do you have?


----------



## Pelle

Uhm, without the _Hierodula_ and _Hymenopus_ nymphs around 45 and with the nymphs around 200 I think..

_Didymocorypha lanceolata_ ooth I got from Kruszakus hatched today


----------



## Kruszakus

Kewl - keep doing photos of this species, there aren't many right now


----------



## idolomantis

looks pretty weird.

maybe weird enough for me.

and i found the sixth gongy. sneaky.


----------



## Pelle

_Hymenopus coronatus_

First instar







One that's almost going to shed, it's getting orange






Together






+ 2nd instar






2nd instar


----------



## Giosan

I like your photo's Pelle!

You really take the time, don't you?


----------



## Pelle

Thanks!  

That depends on the nymphs, these were not walking a lot. But if they do I quit pretty quick

Still weird to talk English to someone who's Dutch :lol:


----------



## idolomantis

Pelle said:


> Still weird to talk English to someone who's Dutch :lol:


hehe, if we are going to talk dutch to eachother i think they all go nuts  

ik bedoel, ik denk niet dat ze dit zullen ontcijferen  

on topic:

i,ve had trouble shooting tenodera, they won't stop moving :lol: but ghosts are easey.


----------



## Pelle

Hehe, you got a point there..

Some new pics

6th instar female
















6th instar male, the antenna are getting thicker






To bad one of the antenna didn't make it right through the shed..

Enclosure pic


----------



## idolomantis

LOL i love the 3 in the middle there XD


----------



## Pelle

Love the white with green, so had to take few pics


----------



## Pelle

First are shedding to 2nd instar































Wow, that's deep!






How many can you find ?






This one is easier


----------



## idolomantis

in that pic needles look more like trees


----------



## Kruszakus

Ain't that species neat?  

My 2nd generaton should turn adult soon  

I found two nymphs in that "Where's Waldo" photo...


----------



## Pelle

Correct

I like them, jumpy though :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus

They stay this way till they reach adulthood - and the fun is, that you can always keep them together - females won't touch each other


----------



## Pelle

That's nice


----------



## Kruszakus

Kewl man - mine are of the same size


----------



## Pelle

2nd and 3th instar






3th instar


----------



## Pelle

4th instar


----------



## Kruszakus

I want to see more pictures of Didymocorypha, or I will make you eat your parents!


----------



## idolomantis

Kruszakus said:


> I want to see more pictures of Didymocorypha, or I will make you eat your parents!


 :blink: 

i like the green face picture.


----------



## Pelle

Kruszakus said:


> I want to see more pictures of Didymocorypha, or I will make you eat your parents!


Haha, you watched to much Southpark :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk

Amazing photos and mantids Pelle, you should get a flickr account, i got my own mantid keepers only group id like ya to join


----------



## Pelle

Thank you

I want to make an account for a long time, but I always forget to do it..


----------



## Morpheus uk

DO IT NOW

lol, its always great to add more mantis keeper contacts on there

https://login.yahoo.com/config/login?.src=f...%252Fyahoo%252F


----------



## Pelle

Hehe, I will do it tomorrow


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil

Truely amazing!


----------



## idolomantis

Pelle said:


> Hehe, I will do it tomorrow


Yeah add me too, i'm in the same group


----------



## Pelle

Fisherman_Brazil said:


> Truely amazing!


Thanks

Male











Female
















You're not fooling anyone


----------



## Pelle

4th instar











5th instar


























Little wingbuds






Mmm


----------



## yen_saw

Pelle said:


> Hehe, I will do it tomorrow


Hi Pim, nice pic! for some reason "Siamese Twin" come up to my mind when i see this pic :lol:


----------



## Pelle

Thanks Hehe, they do look alike :lol: 

Subadult male


----------



## Pelle

_Hierodula sp._
















Couple of days later











_Gongylus gongylodes_

Subadult female











Same subadult female hanging on another subadult female


----------



## Pelle

_Hymenopus coronatus_





















Orchid tree


----------



## Pelle

_Didymocorypha lanceolata_











Female
















Subadult male


----------



## Pelle

Subadult female











Little green






Subadult male


----------



## Pelle

Adult female
















2 subadult females






Subadult male






Adult male


----------



## Morpheus uk

Funny @$$ species :lol:


----------



## Pelle

Adult male


























Female











Oothecae


----------



## ABbuggin

If you have a low supply of male gongylus, I would separate them ASAP. When I got my first male, one of my sub adult females made snack of him after he was only a week old. :angry:  

Fortunately, I have more than one male.


----------



## Katnapper

Absolutely beautiful photography and species documentation, Pelle!! I love this thread! Thank you for sharing all of your wonderful pics with us...


----------



## Pelle

ABbuggin said:


> If you have a low supply of male gongylus, I would separate them ASAP. When I got my first male, one of my sub adult females made snack of him after he was only a week old. :angry:  Fortunately, I have more than one male.


Hmm, bummer

I have 2 adult males and 9 subadults, so I'm save for the moment

Thanks Katnapper!


----------



## d0rk2dafullest

Reeally love your orchid pictures, they gonna be in the calender?


----------



## revmdn

Great pics, even more beautiful mantids.


----------



## Pelle

d0rk2dafullest said:


> Reeally love your orchid pictures, they gonna be in the calender?


1 Hymenopus couple photo is in the calender


----------



## Anleoflippy

Nice pic you got there...

You even have a Malaysian Orchid Mantis...

Nice...


----------



## Pelle

Thanks, I have more then one


----------

